# Sonic the Hedgehog



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, been a while since I made a thread.I don't post here cause I thought it would be pointless to show my art off to superior artists here.

They were kinda rushed.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Way better than I can do, dude.  I've yet to evolve past stick figures.

One thing I'd say though is change the background on at least the third to either another color or something else (backdrop from a sonic game could be neat).  It's too blue having sonic and a background of the same color, imo.  The other ones also are this way, but it's not as bad on them because it's not just straight blue.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Way better than I can do, dude. I've yet to evolve past stick figures.
> 
> 
> One thing I'd say though is change the background on at least the third to either another color or something else (backdrop from a sonic game could be neat). It's too blue having sonic and a background of the same color, imo. The other ones also are this way, but it's not as bad on them because it's not just straight blue.



It was rushed on SAI and did I did not intend on making a bg, it's supposed to be blue.Last one was really rushed, and backgrounds are hard as fuck.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 8, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> It was rushed on SAI and did I did not intend on making a bg, it's supposed to be blue.Last one was really rushed, and backgrounds are hard as fuck.


 

Well other than the background then, the only fault I can find with it (only on pic 2 since it shows up big, 1 and 3 aren't embedding properly) is it looks like there's a few specks here and there where you may have accidentally tapped your pen down on the pad very lightly, and only on the lighter colors.

I like it though. It's got a neat cartoon look to it. 

Edit - also, never be afraid to show your art just because someone's might be better. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I've seen many a piece of art by people that go to school for art and spend hundreds or thousands on "proper" art supplies that I'm not particularly fond of, yet I do like these, something that I presume was simply made with a digitizer pad. "Hater's gon' hate" or some shit like that. If everyone decided whether or not to show their art because someone's may be better, there would be a single piece of art in existence. That would be very unfortunate.


----------



## Sop (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice work man.

Gotta go fast.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 8, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Edit - also, never be afraid to show your art just because someone's might be better. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I've seen many a piece of art by people that go to school for art and spend hundreds or thousands on "proper" art supplies that I'm not particularly fond of, yet I do like these, something that I presume was simply made with a digitizer pad. "Hater's gon' hate" or some shit like that. If everyone decided whether or not to show their art because someone's may be better, there would be a single piece of art in existence. That would be very unfortunate.


 
+Infinity

Nice work and don't be afraid to post!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations, you can now draw sonic fanfiction.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Congratulations, you can now draw sonic fanfiction.



I do already, but I haven't done one in a while.


----------



## steveroo (Oct 17, 2013)

he looks like he should have some stubble on his face and holding a coffee in his hand.


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 17, 2013)

Backgrounds are fun  but sometimes you can go a little *too* hog wild with their design. Nice job, though.

(And I was hoping this would've been the Sonic porn thread  oh well; such things aren't supposed to be on here.)


----------



## RedCoreZero (Oct 17, 2013)

steveroo said:


> he looks like he should have some stubble on his face and holding a coffee in his hand.



I like different ideas, I just recieved my new tablet so I should be able to draw. Thank you


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 20, 2013)

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2...gehog_battle_stand_by_redcorezero-d6uuec2.png

more rushed artwork


----------

